# Any good websites for dog clothes?



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Hi,

I am interested in buying some winter clothes for Bella - especially Fido Fleeces. I was wondering if anyone had any recommendations of good sites. Fido Fleeces are great in that they have Velcro the whole length of the fleece and on the back to make them easy on / easy off.

So, I'm curious of any good web sites you can recommend.

Thanks...Marie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love Fido Fleece. Kodi and Shelby each have a coat from them. Just go to their website and you can order from them. You can search on the forum for info on dog clothes. Or just wait until Kara gets back from Nationals and she can help you out. :biggrin1: Here's Shelby in her FF coat.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I love Shelby in her coat. What size did you go with?

Marie


----------

